# How big do lionhead rabbits get?



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

I've not posted here before as I normally only here for the dogs, so sorry if its in the wrong place, but my friend is thinking about another rabbit, seen lionhead ones online and likes the look, but we can't find out the size, so I thought I'd try here. My friend only want a small rabbit, preferably Netherlands dwarf size,as that's what he has already, but we can't find a fluffy ND. Does anyone know much about lionheads? Like do they bite? Friendly? Need lots of brushing? And in case my friend really does get serious about it, where could we find a good breeder? (don't wanna use stores as no idea how big the bunnies get or even if their the right breed!)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Lionhead range inside depending on whos bread them

I would visit a rescue centre where they have adult rabbits and your friend can get an idea of the size and temperaments of breeds.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

So if he wants a small sized one, we need to find someone who breeds them small? Or to whatever standard they should be?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there!

Agree with Emzy -size varies. We have several nethies, and the lionheads we fostered weren't much bigger. Ours didn't need extra grooming.

If your friend looked into adopting adult rescue lionheads, she would know their size and temperament, and they would come neutered/spayed and vaccinated.

If you buy babies from a breeder, you can never be sure of their adult temperament. They can change dramatically when the hormones kick in.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a lionlop (lionhead x lop) and she's medium sized.  xx


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lionheads vary in size so its best to look around and at the parents to see which one would be best for you to get.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lionheads really do vary between breeds and pet shops, they can be anything really. The other thing is looking at rescues and see if there's a Nethie x Lionhead, they can often be quite small.

I have 2 Lionhead x Lops, one is quite small, the other is like a small dog!


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for replies. My friend did find a breeder, who said theirs grew to 3 pounds, which sounds quite small going off my cake making weights, and we were hoping to get one to show between us, as we cant have a dog. The whole plan's gone out the window though, after my friends other rabbit died so now were just getting another to go with the remaining bunny. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Depending on their lineage of the rabbit the size could vary quite a lot. YOur friend would be better visiting the breeder and seeing for themselves. Did you mean to show the rabbit ?
Have you researched the BRC guidelines for the breed re size requirements?
I believe 3lb is the minimum and less than that would result in disqualification.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Our lionheads have been quite small - but then they were 3 of a litter of 7, and were stunted when they were underfed at the RSPCA . 

Best thing, if you go to a breeder, ask to see the buck and the doe. Then you will know the likely size.

They are handsome rabbits aren't they?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Our lionheads have been quite small - but then they were 3 of a litter of 7, and were stunted when they were underfed at the RSPCA .
> 
> Best thing, if you go to a breeder, ask to see the buck and the doe. Then you will know the likely size.
> 
> They are handsome rabbits aren't they?


I've always fancied a lionhead, the local RSPCA branch sent me a photo of some babies they have at the mo......I'm having to sit on my hands cos there's at least one lionhead there, and I'm trying to be sensible and find Elvis an older lady bun who enjoys the quieter side of life


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a true lionhead doesnt grow very big at all









however if they are crossed..... how longs a piece of string









your friends best bet is to visit the breeder she decides upon and have a look at the rabbits avaliable, have a look at both parents and see how big they are, just bear in mind lionheads are dwarfs and breeding dwarfs can produce false dwarfs, which are not as small as their parents as they do not have the dwarfing gene


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> a true lionhead doesnt grow very big at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now s/he is big!!!


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> a true lionhead doesnt grow very big at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eek now that's a big bunny:w00t: I had no idea they could be so different in the same breed, the grey one looks like a Netherlands with tufty fur! If we go looking again, i'll be sure to bear that mind! I know for fact my friend would not one that big, not enough space for a start!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Eek now that's a big bunny:w00t: I had no idea they could be so different in the same breed, the grey one looks like a Netherlands with tufty fur! If we go looking again, i'll be sure to bear that mind! I know for fact my friend would not one that big, not enough space for a start!


Why don't you point your friend this way? There's much to learn from each other here!! There are some great Sticky threads about the basics and not so basics about rabbit care, that everyone should know. (you might like to have a read yourself too).

And we have our fantastic furry guru, who has an amazing wealth of knowledge that she is happy to share.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

you see I am now imagining a small hairy person with an innate knowledge of rabbits locked in a gilded cage & only brought out when required :w00t:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> you see I am now imagining a small hairy person with an innate knowledge of rabbits locked in a gilded cage & only brought out when required :w00t:


Love it!! :biggrin5: Made I laugh.

Perhaps my wording wasn't the best. 

*Definition of guru *-

The word guru, a noun, means "teacher" ....the imparter of knowledge....the guru is seen as the one who "dispels the darkness of ignorance"..... a trusted counsellor and adviser; a mentor...... a recognized leader in a field.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Why don't you point your friend this way? There's much to learn from each other here!! There are some great Sticky threads about the basics and not so basics about rabbit care, that everyone should know. (you might like to have a read yourself too).
> 
> And we have our fantastic furry guru, who has an amazing wealth of knowledge that she is happy to share.


I can't, she has no Internet or computer, she's a technophobe and she couldn't afford it very well either. So I do the research. But thanks for that, I'll read up on it, be useful for me too as I look after the rabbit when my friend goes away.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I can't, she has no Internet or computer, she's a *technophobe* and she couldn't afford it very well either. So I do the research. But thanks for that, I'll read up on it, be useful for me too as I look after the rabbit when my friend goes away.


That's rare in this day and age! Unless she's old. My dad's still wary of mobiles.

Anyway, you can pass info on can't you, and maybe you will tempt her on here in the future. They have computers you can use in the libraries, and some places have internet cafes of course.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Lopside said:


> you see I am now imagining a small hairy person with an innate knowledge of rabbits locked in a gilded cage & only brought out when required :w00t:




minus the hair of course, as I like to keep shaved :ciappa:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> minus the hair of course, as I like to keep shaved :ciappa:


that's exactly the photo I was thinking of....lololol


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> that's exactly the photo I was thinking of....lololol


I want one at my house! I've got a spare dog crate - does anyone on here breed gurus? Hairless would be better, owing to allergies. Willing to travel.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

gurus aren't bred....they are planted. You need some good manure first, to grow a guru, lots of sunshine and a sprinkling of meadow rain.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> gurus aren't bred....they are planted. You need some good manure first, to grow a guru, lots of sunshine and a sprinkling of meadow rain.


I have a lot of bunny poo.

Do they sell "grow your own" kits anywhere?

I am, however, concerned about our guru's accommodation - bit small don't you think.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

It needs to be small. Restrict physical activity to allow their brain to grow.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> It needs to be small. Restrict physical activity to allow their brain to grow.


Now that makes perfect sense.   

I'm off to sit in a box. See if it helps a mere mortal.


----------

